# 2tb hard disk problem



## phil2097 (Jul 16, 2011)

i have a 1tb WD caviar green hard disk which i am using fine for the last 6 months. now i bought another 2tb WD caviar green (WD20ear00mvwb0) and the problem is that its not getting detected in windows after i have initialized it!!
it is detected in the bios, but not in windows
i tried unplugging my 1tb and using windows boot disk was able to create partitions on the 2tb = 50gb, 750gb, 750gb, 320something.
then i shut it down reattached my 1tb hdd, and booted up, again its not showing up in windows, i had to manually remove and reattach the sata cable while the computer was on, to detect it in device manager.
i tried looking for some ways to work this out, some of the forums suggested that there is a microsoft hot fix available for this but i cant seem to be able to install it, i have the hot fix but it says its not compatible!

then once when i could detect the 2tb hdd, i deleted the partitions and converted it to GPT partition from MBR, and tried 2 partition the disk once again, it took a lot of time and after the 50gb and 750gb partitions were made the drive disappeared!! 

anyone want to give me a step by step how to fix this??

my specifications are
msi 890gxm g65
anthlon X2 245
2x2gb ddr3 kingston ram
corsair CX430 psu
1tb WD caviar green (boot + 5 partitions)
hope that helps


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok try this Rightclick on MyComputer>Manage>DiskManagement
See there u can locate ur HDD
These will help u
How to delete GPT Protective Partition | Paul Gu|blog
gpt partition vs mbr partition - General-Storage - Storage

BTW with whose idea did ur convert ur Disk to GPT


----------



## phil2097 (Jul 17, 2011)

well the first thing i did after getting the hard drive was to initialize it from disk management btw, i am using win7 64bit, then i tried creating partitions. That's when the drive disappeared. its the 2tb WD caviar green which has variable RPM speed ranging from 5400-7200 i guess... intelli-speed or something its called. i searched for a few common problems with similar drives and its also mentioned that windows doesn't get enough time to recognize the disk at book up due to which its not coming up in windows. so i requested a hot fix from microsoft but sadly it couldn't get installed.

the only way i can locate the hdd now is to manually remove the sata cable and re-attach it and hit search for new devices in the device manager. its been 5days since i bought it and its really frustrating.

regarding GPT conversion i was trying everything out!!!... tried it from command prompt using diskpart, removed my old 1tb and even tried installing windows7 on the 2tb disk!!! which didn't work as the drive disappeared midway, and sometimes was not even detected...

so finally the real question is "is the hdd faulty???"" 


if u have any advice it will surely help!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

Mbr partition suppotrs upto 2TB size
One last thing try changing the power & sata cable with the 1TB HDD one else
I think u should RMA ur Drive from here u can do it
WD Support / Warranty Services / End User / Product Replacement for End Users


----------



## phil2097 (Jul 18, 2011)

well im seriously thinking of RMA now...man its such a waste of time....sending and waiting......so MBR supports Upto 2tb? so is that for just 1 Hard disk or in total ?? think i will call up WD customer service first.....and lets see what happens....other than that ...any steps i missed????


----------



## mitraark (Jul 18, 2011)

I used MBR Partition for both my 2 TB drives. 

i use a CX400 so PSU is fine i gueess. EArlier my 1 TB used to give problems in Frontech 500W.

If possible can you try the 2 TB in another computer ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> MBR supports Upto 2tb? so is that for just 1 Hard disk or in total ??



Its the partition size not the HDD size best of luck for the RMA


----------



## phil2097 (Aug 19, 2011)

did my RMA on the 14th july for my wd20ears 3gbps drive, courier picked up on the 26th july, replacement sent through AFL on the 28th july, AFL lost my shipment sometime in the week, followed up with numerous calls with no real answer, escalated my RMA procedings to the floor manager, the bugger shipped a WD20EURS which is a GP-AV drive for continous video recording optimised on the 12th august, and informed me the same, i gave him a piece of my mind, call transfered to ops manager at my request. now they sent me a WD30ezrs 6gbps drive received it on the 17th august to make me happy,  and yes i am!!!


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, i have done my RMA today of the same drive that you had, and feeling a bit anxious after reading your experience. Pickup date is 25th of this month. Hope everything would be fine with me.

And congrats for the free 1tb space, it's working alright I guess.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> did my RMA on the 14th july for my wd20ears 3gbps drive, courier picked up on the 26th july, replacement sent through AFL on the 28th july, AFL lost my shipment sometime in the week, followed up with numerous calls with no real answer, escalated my RMA procedings to the floor manager, the bugger shipped a WD20EURS which is a GP-AV drive for continous video recording optimised on the 12th august, and informed me the same, i gave him a piece of my mind, call transfered to ops manager at my request. now they sent me a WD30ezrs 6gbps drive received it on the 17th august to make me happy,  and yes i am!!!



congtrats nice to hear that happy storing


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> did my RMA on the 14th july for my wd20ears 3gbps drive, courier picked up on the 26th july, replacement sent through AFL on the 28th july, AFL lost my shipment sometime in the week, followed up with numerous calls with no real answer, escalated my RMA procedings to the floor manager, the bugger shipped a WD20EURS which is a GP-AV drive for continous video recording optimised on the 12th august, and informed me the same, i gave him a piece of my mind, call transfered to ops manager at my request. now they sent me a WD30ezrs 6gbps drive received it on the 17th august to make me happy,  and yes i am!!!



Nice to hear your problem is solved.


----------



## phil2097 (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks guys....!!!!! well maybe it was worth the wait, somehow "the end justifies the means" comes to mind!! some screenshots of my HDD performance


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks really nice, in any case, why those drops in 1tb one? Were some operations going in the background or what?

Congrats again!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

phil2097 said:


> thanks guys....!!!!! well maybe it was worth the wait, somehow "the end justifies the means" comes to mind!! some screenshots of my HDD performance



At present it just looks nice.


----------

